

Time.is - sebkomianos
http://time.is/

======
rsuelzer
Here is a sensationalist article about the upcoming leap second:
[http://time.com/3666522/leap-second/](http://time.com/3666522/leap-second/)

~~~
skeoh
> For computers, a day is 86,400 seconds, no matter what

As far as I'm aware, daylight savings still has an effect on the number of
seconds in a day.

------
jud_white
One of my most often used Google queries is "time in [city]"

------
simplyinfinity
This video seems appropriate [https://youtube.com/watch?v=-5wpm-
gesOY](https://youtube.com/watch?v=-5wpm-gesOY)

------
Straideris
It is impossible to press any of the sharing buttons while the time is
highlighted. Everything else seems pretty neat!

